# Race this Sun in Portage Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

A few of the regulars are busy this weekend,anybody else interested in racing tjets this Sunday.PM FOR details


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I sent ya an email Rick as i'm back in town from my place in Florida and look to possibly drop in to race ! Wonder if Dave Ewing will drop in so we can meet finally ? 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We will see you tommorrow Dennis,David was invited but is busy driving his Taxi makin money.


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

What are the rules? I would be interested in a T-jet race if its not with 16ohm motors.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

2 classes use 16 ohm 1 class uses 15 &16 depending on mags used.Why no 16 ohm?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Race this sun in Portage Indiana*



wnovess99onebay said:


> What are the rules? I would be interested in a T-jet race if its not with 16ohm motors.


Come on down anyway and race . It's all about the fun aspect and i think we have plenty of that. Besides show us what you like and perhaps we can work it in as an idea for a race later on ? Heck we have run IROCS , Willies , INDY cars , Sprints etc etc etc . Just so you get the point we listen to opinions and have run more than a few different options !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bear :wave:


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Too many guys are stuck on this "stock" 16ohm thing with Aurora chassis, that stuff hasn't been made for 40 years and I am not paying 25 bucks for an armature for an HO scale car. I like racing my Johnny Lightning car or an Aurora with the JL armature. If the rules don't permit those cars I just stay home. The Sunday racing that was around my area died out because the track owner had to change hours. It would be nice to get one more race in for the season.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

We allow the jl/aw car in our fat tire class.Alot of the guys race em.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

There's proof of what i said earlier ! The group is VERY good at working with options and LISTENING . JL/AW was a viable option that was adapted . I use them for some of my cars as well as other guys in the group. Come on down and race and i think you will find this group ain't quite the same old thing. The guys are fun and enjoy each other and will explore ideas and options !!!


Bear :wave:


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you guys have written rules that I could see?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

PM Sent


----------

